# Changer la forme des icônes sur l'écran de login



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici un petit temps que je cherche le moyen de changer :
1) la forme des icônes des comptes sur l'écran de démarrage de Mac OS X 10.7 (Lion), passer de la forme ronde à une forme carrée
2) de l'agrandir si possible
3) d'enlever cet effet de reflet lumineux

Je n'ai pas peut-être pas bien cherché mais je n'ai trouvé que la procédure pour changer l'image contenue dans l'icône d'un compte

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (9 Septembre 2012)

Jette un coup d'oeil ici : http://www.loginox.branox.com/


----------

